# Should I chuck the brisket??



## fireandsmoke (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi all,

Doing my first overnight brisket and have a food safety question. I have read the prior posts and the usda guidelines but (because I am paranoid about food safety), I thought I would poll the wisdom of the group.

So here it is:

Doing a 7lb flat trial run  - just for my wife and kids (hence the paranoia). Put the flat on at 10:30 last night, it reached 145 at about an hour thanks to a spike in temp in the WSM. internal temp went to 162 and hung there til 1am when i went to "sleep". I woke at 4am with the internal temp at 148 but the WSM was at 165 (which is my concern). I adjusted the vents and got her back up to 240 in 25min.

So.... i think i'm good cause the meat was fully cooked (beyond 145, and as high as 162) the whole time, right??

But my paranoia is that the smoker dropped so low (165). I just don't want to send a 7yr old, and a 5yr old to the doctor. the wife... eh, she can handle it..

Thanks in advance


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2015)

You are Fine...It was fully cooked and the surface was sterile. Even IF for some reason a rush of bacteria laden air ( Bio-Weapon? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) hit the meat, the surface was at 165°F, instantaneous death for bacteria, and you finished the cook at a much higher temp. There is no issue...JJ


----------



## pignit (Oct 4, 2015)

Doesn't look like you have had much help with this...... my understanding is when meat has reached below 140 you have 2 hours to get it down below 40 in the fridge. That being said.... I don't think you have anything to worry about. If you have doubts or are uncomfortable with it then don't feed it to the kids. Just more for you......


----------



## fireandsmoke (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts, guys. Good thing you agreed... It's already in my (and my daughters) stomach. Not bad either for my first try.


----------



## lemans (Oct 4, 2015)

Relax you are fine . You r well within the safe zone


----------

